# Is it just me or is this forum slowing down?



## Tortus (Apr 23, 2013)

I dunno. It seems when I first joined there were so many more posts and quick responses. Now things seem a bit slower. I often check in to see the same posts just sitting there.

Just curious if it's my imagination or if things have actually died down. I know it has to be tiresome to say the same thing day in and day out. Poor Wellington has advised Tom's threads so many times she must be going stir crazy by now. lol


----------



## wellington (Apr 23, 2013)

LOL, I keep trying to come up with a different way to advise them of Toms threads. Sometimes I feel like a broken record. However, I won't stop until everyone has forgotten the old dry way Yes, I do feel the same as you sometimes. I think the older experienced members has stopped answering the same old newbie questions and has left those for us newer/not quite as old members to handle. Kinda like passing the torch. That leaves them to not get burn out so quickly and to be around to get the really important ones. Just my guess. So, keep helping to fill in those spots


----------



## Nelsamye (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha maybe in the "welcome to the forum" message that new members get, they can add something like, BEFORE you post anything, read all of toms threads and do a search for any other questions you have.


Amy
Sulcata tortoise - Maximus


----------



## Tortus (Apr 23, 2013)

LOL Nelsamye. 

Yes, Wellington, I've also thought what you wrote. The broken record thing has even gotten tiresome for me, and I'm fairly new. But I do try to pass on helpful information I've learned here and first hand. I don't think any tortoise should suffer for a lack of information.


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm still quite new (how many post do you need to be a senior member?)and I've answered the same few questions 50 times... we have the search bar for a reason.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 23, 2013)

tortoise007 said:


> . we have the search bar for a reason.



On a side note: 
The search feature doesn't work on the android app. I posted a question once from my phone app and was told to "use the search feature" but I couldn't. I don't get to the computer everyday so I had to wait a while before I could actually search for my own answers. I don't post my own threads very much anymore because I now default to searching first and usually get an answer that way.

But to answer you Tortus, it isn't just you. I would think "seasons" even on a forum would be normal.


----------



## Minority1 (Apr 23, 2013)

you can just as easily find the answers you need by searching the interweb. Using keywords like Tortoise forum (question*) would just as easily send you to the right link you're after. You don't need to use an app for that.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 23, 2013)

Ebb and flow. 




tortoise007 said:


> I'm still quite new (how many post do you need to be a senior member?)and I've answered the same few questions 50 times... we have the search bar for a reason.



0 - 9 Newbie
10 - 49 Junior Member
50 - 249 Member
250 - 749 Senior Member
750 - 1999 Posting Freak
2000+ Veteran Member


----------



## theelectraco (Apr 23, 2013)

I joined in December and I actually noticed that about a month ago it seems to be less visited or less replies etc. maybe it is the buggy app that force closes every 5 minutes that is deterring people. It gets annoying sometimes and I just give up on the forum for a few hours.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2013)

It's a seasonal thing. One big thing is with weather warming up, so many members are out in the real world working on their outside habitats or just plain getting out and doing things. Once your here for awhile, you get use to the rises and falls not only of active members, but new members and/or certain types of questions.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Apr 23, 2013)

I noticed that I am good at killing threads. Once I respond that's it...lol


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Is it just me or is this forum slowing down?*



SpdTrtl said:


> I noticed that I am good at killing threads. Once I respond that's it...lol



Haha this was funny


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2013)

SpdTrtl said:


> I noticed that I am good at killing threads. Once I respond that's it...lol



 I too, have that talent.


----------



## wellington (Apr 23, 2013)

Tortus said:


> LOL Nelsamye.
> 
> Yes, Wellington, I've also thought what you wrote. The broken record thing has even gotten tiresome for me, and I'm fairly new. But I do try to pass on helpful information I've learned here and first hand. I don't think any tortoise should suffer for a lack of information.



Too bad, I'm not shutting up  the record will play until I'm dead or everyone knows it. No, I'm not telling you where I live, I don't want to watch my back


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2013)

wellington said:


> ...until I'm dead...



Well I wasn't going to mention the smell, but since you kinda brought it up...














  (and yes folks, I am only teasing Barb. See, better be careful or you may be my next victim.)


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 23, 2013)

Tortus said:


> I know it has to be tiresome to say the same thing day in and day out. Poor Wellington has advised Tom's threads so many times she must be going stir crazy by now. lol



Like Wellington, I get tired of saying the same things over and over. This is going to sound bad, but I think it should counted as constructive criticism.

If people could do more research prior to coming on here and asking questions that have been answered many times previously, it would revive my enthusiasm for responding to posts. If I've said it 10+ times previously, I get put out with the laziness and no longer respond.

I suspect others feel similarly and I don't think your observation is too far off the mark.


----------



## wellington (Apr 23, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > ...until I'm dead...
> ...




She's not teasing, don't by it. She's just mean 

Okay, really we both are teasing. But beware, she is full of them today and you might be the next victim. LOL


----------



## graine (Apr 23, 2013)

Last thing I want to do is kill a thread; but TFO has been a life saver for my two Russians. I read the forum for over a month before joining and based on what I read, I probably saved my torts life based on the advice given to someone else. Just know that newbies like me are reading and learning. Thanks for being a broken record!!!!


Gary tortise fan


----------



## Jd3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Redstrike said:


> Tortus said:
> 
> 
> > I know it has to be tiresome to say the same thing day in and day out. Poor Wellington has advised Tom's threads so many times she must be going stir crazy by now. lol
> ...



I'm new here... But not to forums. If you don't like repeating yourself, I'm not sure the Internet is for you....


Pick ANY topic. Google it and look at forum posts on that subject. It will be rehashed thousands of times. 

But... Eventually you'll see the advice and opinions start to evolve. Then the common knowledge evolves. This is how we spread that word and how we fix things, while learning things ourselves. 


This traffic flow is the normal ebb and flow of forums. They follow the seasons some. When it warms up and people get busy people spend less time online. Then they'll flow back. And away. 


If something frustrates you just click out of the thread and move on. Don't let it make you feel like they're burdening you.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2013)

wellington said:


> She's not teasing, don't by it. She's just mean



Truer words can't be found. 

As to comments more on this actual thread subject, I actually like some of the repeating of questions, as sometimes it reminds you of things you have have forgotten or not really thought about in the past. Sometimes it's as simple of making you ask yourself, "Why do I do it this way or why did I not like that way". 

I also like the slowing down times, it gives you a chance to do some breathing and to take the time to do more laughing, joking, and just generally get to know the other members better. To savor those wonderful pictures of beautiful critters and wondrous enclosures.


----------



## MasterOogway (Apr 23, 2013)

This me for sure. It's beautiful outside so that's why I am on here less. I am riding more and working outside


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 23, 2013)

Jd3 said:


> Redstrike said:
> 
> 
> > Tortus said:
> ...



This is the only forum I've ever belonged to, so you're probably right on everything you've said. Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2013)

Nobody mentioned this...there are SO many new members. We just don't have the time anymore to give it all instantaneous attention. By the time you've sifted through several pages of new posts to the end, it may have been hours. I try to go to the "0" answered posts first, but it still takes a long time.

I like the idea of advising new members to use the search feature in my welcome post. I'll try to come up with something that isn't insulting.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree that it's a seasonal thing - Not only is the weather warmer, but I think many of the veteren breeders on the forum are busy with eggs hatching, etc.


----------



## Jd3 (Apr 23, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Nobody mentioned this...there are SO many new members. We just don't have the time anymore to give it all instantaneous attention. By the time you've sifted through several pages of new posts to the end, it may have been hours. I try to go to the "0" answered posts first, but it still takes a long time.
> 
> I like the idea of advising new members to use the search feature in my welcome post. I'll try to come up with something that isn't insulting.



A big problem with that is that the search function doesn't work at all on the mobile apps and a large portion of new traffic comes through that. I use it almost exclusively because I'm on my iPad more than my laptop. 

It also wouldn't be the first time a forum tried this. Nor the last. But I wouldn't expect much to change. People don't know what to look for and often times it takes a few posts from them to get the info needed to answer it.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 23, 2013)

It does seem to have slowed down a bit lately, but that's not necessarily such a bad thing. Maybe people are on break, or maybe they're thinking about things before posting or replying. Anyway, the good news is that Tortoise Forum is already so active, that even with a slow-down, it's still the most happening forum for tortoises (plus boxies and other turtles) on the internet!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2013)

So what about something like this:

*Welcome to the Forum!!*

If you have joined our forum because you need answers to pressing tortoise questions, please take a few minutes and go to GOOGLE, or whatever search engine you normally use and type in your question for a web search. If you preface your question with â€œTortoise Forumâ€ then your answers will show how many threads have already spoken about the question you are asking. For instance, if you want to know the best substrate to use, in the GOOGLE search space type in â€œTortoise Forum â€“ what kind of substrate should I use?â€

Sometimes there is only one Tortoise Forum reference, but most times there are quite a few.

Weâ€™re glad to have you here on the forum with us and I hope to get to know you better.


----------



## Jd3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Remember too that most of the people who are posting here found this forum via google already...


----------



## Minority1 (Apr 23, 2013)

emysemys said:


> So what about something like this:
> 
> *Welcome to the Forum!!*
> 
> ...



I second this. I'm tired of telling people to search the internet myself. 

Also can you also add that any questions should also have in depth details as to their enclosure, temps, the works. Saves so much time rather then to double post and wait.


----------



## wellington (Apr 23, 2013)

The thing that scares me about the google search is, I just did a couple questions and tortoise forum only came up once, the first one, but only once. It gave a lot of forums and what if they have bad/incorrect info? Also, that leads them to other forums.


----------



## Jd3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Minority1 said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > So what about something like this:
> ...



Perhaps you should stop, then? 

No one forces anyone to reply to threads. People coming here and asking questions is better than them deciding not to ask and thus do bad or improper things. 

A template for details needed when asking for help would make a lot of sense. Telling people to search google after very likely having used google to find this place is off putting and pretentious.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Is it just me or is this forum slowing down?*



Jd3 said:


> Remember too that most of the people who are posting here found this forum via google already...



I found this forum from googling about tortoises before i had any!


----------



## wellington (Apr 23, 2013)

The thing I always tell myself, is that we were all there once and most have asked questions that were answered a thousand times before us. I also know that when I was a newbie, I usually wanted an answer now, which if asked, usually got a quicker response then trying to search it. What i never liked about the search bar, was I thought I was searching just the forum and I will get other random Internet answers.
I do think a nice intro sentence leading them to search would be helpful for those that doesn't know there is a search.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2013)

I personally do not like telling folks to google as I think it makes a new person seeking help feel unwanted and like his /her questions which to them may seem life threatening, seem non important to us on the forum. Much as I feel, when calling a company having them only have automated systems which never answer my questions and leave me frustrated and not wanting to deal with that business again.

To me it is the friendly personal service that this forum was built upon which makes it the incredible place it is.


----------



## Minority1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jd3 said:


> Perhaps you should stop, then?
> 
> No one forces anyone to reply to threads. People coming here and asking questions is better than them deciding not to ask and thus do bad or improper things.
> 
> A template for details needed when asking for help would make a lot of sense. Telling people to search google after very likely having used google to find this place is off putting and pretentious.



Let's not make this personal. We don't need another "Effluent water on grass" troll fest. Stick to the point and try not make "direct" assumptions on other's posts please. Disagreements can be solved by simple PMs. 

On to the topic: 
I agree with Jacqui that dire situations require the immediate attention. And yes nothing is worst than the automated phone system without an option to talk to a live operator. (Thanks alot Traffic Court*)

It seems to me the majority of the questions that flood the forums are in fact general care sheet info that can be found and should be found prior to having ownership of said pet.


----------



## Jd3 (Apr 23, 2013)

It isn't personal and is directly related to the topic. If replying to the topic seems to frustrate you or be a waste of time, don't do it. 

But suggesting people search google will lead them to find a forum where people want to answer them. Regardless of whether the information is right. 

Giving people a template on the info needed for most "questions" is a good idea. 

It could also be put on the top of the new post page so that it is a reminder. 

But again remember, people came here to ask questions because 1) they found this place through google. 2) they didn't find something that answered exactly. 

Expecting people to look at a thread with 500 posts and automatically know the answer right away is silly. 

Yes, people SHOULD know all of this stuff before they get their new pets. But does that mean we're not going to help them after the fact? What percentage of experienced members here researched before their first tort? 

What percentage of them did research and it soon turned out to be wrong? 

No one Is forced to help random strangers on the Internet. Expecting o change the behavior of strangers by expecting them to google something they already did and led them here to post is very silly. If you choose to answer people then it is best to do it politely and with easy to understand info. Spoon feeding, if you will. 

The end goal of most of us is the same, right? Happy healthy animals? That means we have to deal with their keepers to get them that way. If people are turned away with "go search for it" they'll either find a more welcoming place or give up. Neither seem like good outcomes for a forum, and considering the origin of this post---that traffic is low--deterring traffic doesn't seem to make sense. 

I have been on forums that expressly forbid replying to posts with "search first" because of this. 

When it becomes a burden perhaps I really is time to only read the topics that won't bother us. Or, maybe just take a forum break in general. 

Look at random posts from the entire history of the forum. It repeats over and over and over. I bet many of the members in this thread have done it.

If someone is sick of doing something the easy solution is to stop doing that. Expecting the rest of the Internet to stop is the definition of crazy. 

I can assure you that the repetitive questions are not to blame for a decrease In traffic or posting by experienced members. Every forum on the Internet experiences this.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 23, 2013)

I think you should add all of the 
F.A.Q.'s to the top of the page. Like the red footed tortoise just put a care sheet made from experienced members.sulcatas put care sheet made by Tom .Brown mountain tortoise care sheet by emys emys. And so on and I would like to say thank you to emys emys because no mater how many times I've read this forum shes the one that will help without making you feel stupid.


----------



## AustinASU (Apr 23, 2013)

I know what some of you mean, we anticipate to see breaking news or research over tortoise species or new DIY ideas for tortoise enclosures. 

Here is an idea that i've been wanting to submit to TFO staff and that is to implement a daily video blog ( covering tips or news). Also maybe even add a members video archive, this way people can watch new video postings on the website from our members ( scroll through by date posted and categorized by topic just like a post). I understand this would cost more to keep the website running, but at the same time it would show our progress to all of our members, inspiring them to do more for this online organization. I gave this idea to flyinggiants.com years back and it made the website expand beyond belief. I believe it would do the same here, you can always post videos on youtube yes....but to receive truly helpful feedback or encouragement it would be best to post videos on TFO. There would have to be a waiting period for approval of the videos by the mods of course. 

This is my idea/suggestion to slightly revamp TFO for 2013!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2013)

AustinASU said:


> I know what some of you mean, we anticipate to see breaking news or research over tortoise species or new DIY ideas for tortoise enclosures.
> 
> Here is an idea that i've been wanting to submit to TFO staff and that is to implement a daily video blog ( covering tips or news). Also maybe even add a members video archive, this way people can watch new video postings on the website from our members ( scroll through by date posted and categorized by topic just like a post). I understand this would cost more to keep the website running, but at the same time it would show our progress to all of our members, inspiring them to do more for this online organization. I gave this idea to flyinggiants.com years back and it made the website expand beyond belief. I believe it would do the same here, you can always post videos on youtube yes....but to receive truly helpful feedback or encouragement it would be best to post videos on TFO. There would have to be a waiting period for approval of the videos by the mods of course.
> 
> This is my idea/suggestion to slightly revamp TFO for 2013!



Not understanding how this would be different then folks who already do post their videos/youtube.


----------



## ascott (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi....I have a turtle and he is not eating and his eyes are all messed up and he does not look pretty anymore....

Now, how many times have we all come upon this "type" of statement? I can not even imagine telling someone in this situation to go to the search bar or google....I think that the best info shared here so far is to not participate if you don't feel like being bothered....I personally enjoy encountering new folks and even what some may think as repetitive questions are actually new opportunities to help out a new member and a tort in need.....also, while there are new methods being shared all of the time---we also need some of the folks who know the old ways---they are just as valuable ....

I personally am not able to be on the forum as much as I would love to be but do try to pop in every chance I get....


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 23, 2013)

I try and reply to post everyday but I been on many forums and part of some that are pretty active, it's usually this time a year people tend to be out more and forums slow. June-July it will pick up a little by fall winter people will really be on.


----------



## Tortus (Apr 24, 2013)

wellington said:


> Tortus said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Nelsamye.
> ...



I didn't mean YOU were the broken record thing. I meant some of us answering the same questions over and over. lol


The problem about googling for tortoise forum answers is that if a thread hasn't been replied to in 6 months, it's closed.

That's how I found this forum. By finding a closed thread through google. But, I had more questions regarding the thread, and of course I couldn't ask them because the thread was closed.

It's fine if you find a definite, concrete answer to your question. But I've never been too keen on the thread closing thing. Just makes people have to make new threads about the same thing when they could bump an older existing thread if they have more concerns.


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 24, 2013)

I understand the frustration of answering the same questions all the time. But isn't it great that these people that frustrate you cared enough about their pet to join a forum? Rather than be someone who just wings it, and sometimes doesn't even know what type of tortoise they have or what climate that tortoise comes from?


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the repeating of common problems is inevitable and its part and parcel of such a forum.This forum is great and yes I think the questions may get tiring but that is why the forum is here and think of the millions of chelonia who's lives have been saved because of the quality advice on here.

I don't think someone should research before coming here, if they arrived here-keep them and direct them as best you can.They arrived in a good place.
the info on the web is so contradictory its no wonder people get confused.
Some people are not good at researching and at least we can point them in the right direction once they get here.

Yes I think folks should research their pet before getting it but some don't and tortoises are bought upon impulse and occasionally show up unexpected which leads to an unprepared owner.

I think this forum is fantastic and I learn something new every single day(and I have had tortoises for 20yrs) and will continue to do so.I was following some very outdated(only had old books to look at) methods and through the internet-(this forum) have made some better choices based on newer knowledge, research etc.

THANKS TORTOISE FORUM!!!!!!!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 24, 2013)

emysemys said:


> So what about something like this:
> 
> *Welcome to the Forum!!*
> 
> ...



May I suggest the following revisions:

*Welcome to the Forum!!*

If you have joined our forum because you need answers to pressing tortoise questions, please take a moment to view the following answers to frequently asked questions (FAQs):

1) What sort of tortoise or box turtle do I have?
Response threads: ABC

2) What sex is my tortoise or box turtle?
Response threads: XYZ

3) How big does my enclosure need to be?
Response threads: ABC

4) What sort of substrate should I use?
Response threads: XYZ

5) What temperatures should my enclosure provide?
Response threads: ABC

6) How much time should my tortoise or box turtle get outside?
Response threads: XYZ

7) What should I feed my tortoise or box turtle?
Response threads: ABC

8) What are the main differences between tortoises and box turtles?
Response threads: XYZ

9) Is it correct to refer to tortoises as turtles?
Response threads: ABC

10) Why won't my tortoise or box turtle eat?
Response threads: XYZ

11) Why does my tortoise or box turtle stay hidden?
Response threads: ABC

12) Why are my tortoise's or box turtle's eyes are swollen shut?
Response threads: XYZ

13) Should I let my tortoise or box turtle hibernate (brumate)?
Response threads: ABC

14) Is it okay to keep different types of tortoise or box turtle together?
Response threads: XYZ

15) Can different types of tortoise or box turtle mate with each other?
Response threads: ABC

If your question is not in the above list, please use the search bar in the top-right corner of the Tortoise Forum screen to look for answers your custom questions, or start a thread of your own. Also, feel free to introduce yourself in the Introductions section. Weâ€™re glad to have you here on the forum, and we hope to get to know you better.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 24, 2013)

Tortus said:


> The problem about googling for tortoise forum answers is that if a thread hasn't been replied to in 6 months, it's closed.
> 
> That's how I found this forum. By finding a closed thread through google. But, I had more questions regarding the thread, and of course I couldn't ask them because the thread was closed.
> 
> It's fine if you find a definite, concrete answer to your question. But I've never been too keen on the thread closing thing. Just makes people have to make new threads about the same thing when they could bump an older existing thread if they have more concerns.



The problem when you don't close old threads is that somebody will come in, dig up an old thread (usually one where the OP never even ever came back or the animal died or better still bring back to life an augmentative thread and get members pitted against each other all over again). They then respond to the original question (not asking for or giving any new information), then folks not looking at the date of the thread start posting. Now if you think folks get tired of answering the same questions over again, imagine how frustrated they get at "wasting" their time rushing to help somebody who does not need help. I see this happen all the time in other forums I belong to where no thread is ever closed.

Now, if you really would like an old thread opened for further talk, then ask a Mod if it can be opened.


Just kinda a side bar comment, but I have been quietly chuckling to myself on how this thread has evolved. Folks are complaining about having to "waste" time always repeating the same ole thing over and over, yet we are all finding the time and energy to be having this very same debate once more.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Apr 24, 2013)

Sharing my 2 cents as a newbie. 
I have loved turtles and tortoises for as long as I can remember. I did not get a "live one" until I felt I was able to care for one and give it a home it could be "happy" in. 
I researched and googled for numerous hours, over a period of years. I did my homework and read a large number of bloggs, articles, and threads on this site and others before joining TF.
I joined this site become I found that this site has the most eperienced and funny Tort owners I have seen anywhere else. 
I joined because I wanted to be a part of this group of people who I felt were "just like me".
I can't speak for anyone else but I don't really have a lot of questions to ask, I just like being here. 
Reading some of the comments on this thread has been somewhat disheartening but I do get it how answering the same questions over and over can be repetitive and frustrating. You can think of it in a different way, and know that with each answer you give you are possibly making a better life or saving that owners tort.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 24, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> May I suggest the following revisions:
> 
> *Welcome to the Forum!!*
> 
> If you have joined our forum because you need answers to pressing tortoise questions, please take a moment to view the following answers to frequently asked questions (FAQs):



Oh yeah, and something about urate, like this:

16) What is the white stuff (urate) in my tortoise's waste?
Resposne: XYZ

There is already a thread about that, but I just thought I'd include it as part of this suggested list of FAQs.


----------



## kjr153 (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope this forum stays up and running. If it were not for this forum I would not be caring for my Sulcata properly. There are a lot more happier Torts because of this forum.


----------



## wellington (Apr 24, 2013)

kjr153 said:


> I hope this forum stays up and running. If it were not for this forum I would not be caring for my Sulcata properly. There are a lot more happier Torts because of this forum.



Don't worry, this forum isn't going any place. It will be up and running for many, many years. Or Josh is in a lot of trouble


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 24, 2013)

Isn't it funny that we are all talking about how tired we are of replying to the same few posts over and over, but we have all said the exact thing about 70 times just on this thread? Just something to think about...


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 24, 2013)

Tortoise said:


> I think the repeating of common problems is inevitable and its part and parcel of such a forum.This forum is great and yes I think the questions may get tiring but that is why the forum is here and think of the millions of chelonia who's lives have been saved because of the quality advice on here.
> 
> I don't think someone should research before coming here, if they arrived here-keep them and direct them as best you can.They arrived in a good place.
> the info on the web is so contradictory its no wonder people get confused.
> ...



Well stated 


Life is good




kjr153 said:


> I hope this forum stays up and running. If it were not for this forum I would not be caring for my Sulcata properly. There are a lot more happier Torts because of this forum.



Amen!


Life is good


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I've been misunderstood previously with my last post. I didn't have the time or energy to clarify my point, allow me to do so now.

I think the forum is an excellent resource for novice and veteran owners looking to trouble shoot or share enthusiasm. This should not change. When Joe Schmoe or Sally Smith has a new hatchling that isn't eating has x,y,z symptoms, etc. they should definitely call on the experience and insight from everyone on this forum. It can be a life saver, I know from personal experience!
The point I was trying to make was that it seems we could streamline some information. Yes, I know it's a forum and I don't expect new members to thumb through thousands of old posts to find relevant information for questions/concerns. This is unfair. However, there are some re-occurring questions that could be right up front for new members to see. If they miss it, we could guide them there quickly and get back to helping those with a sick tort, or thumb through some incredible pictures from a fellow tort enthusiastâ€™s herd.

These are the types of questions I am talking about. This is not an all-inclusive list, just some examples I can think of off the cuff:
1. I have a Russian tortoise; can I put a redfoot/lepard/sulcata (or another Russian) with it? 
2. What are the climate requirements (temperature, humidity, etc.) for my species of tortoise?
3. Does my tortoise require UVB lighting? How much, etc.
4. My tortoise just pooped out white stuff, what's up with that?
5. How large should my enclosure be for my tortoise? How many tortoises can I keep within an enclosure with x,y,z, dimensions?
6. I just received my tortoise hatchling and all s/he does is hide, is this normal? (This one could be concerning if they donâ€™t have question #2 addressed).
7. My tortoise just ate its poop, is that a bad thing!?
8. Can my tortoise walk around the house?

I had responses to my previous post that stated my frustration might indicate â€œthe internet is not for meâ€, but this is a conclusion based upon the sweeping generalization that the internet is composed exclusively of forums. I use the internet for much more than this. Iâ€™m a logical person and I see a lot of repeats on here. All Iâ€™m saying is I think we could reduce redundancy on some non-emergency questions while continuing to foster responsible husbandry, baseline knowledge, and concern for one another as tortoise owners.

I wasnâ€™t asking to argue or steer members to a Google search, but there are some great resources out there that we may be able to pair with (tortoiselibrary.com, the tortoise table (UK) plant database, etc.) and assist members to research on their own. 
In my mind, this is and will remain a critical resource for new and veteran tortoise enthusiasts alike. If you say otherwise, good riddance! Just looking to provide some feedback and hopefully improve the forum. Take it or leave it, itâ€™s just my opinion.


----------



## Jd3 (Apr 28, 2013)

I totally agree with you. Having concise stickies that work good for most questions like this is an asset. Just don't expect people to find them unless you point to them. 

One nice thing I've seen are the "similar" threads feature in some forums. When you type a thread title it suggests possible similar threads. 

Having links to the stickies at the top of the "new tread" page is nice too.


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 28, 2013)

To us this knowledge is common and it can be frustrating. Like how come you don't know box turtles like high humidty! Lol but to most we are the weird ones that know turtle/tortoise care. I never get frustrated or tired of answering question even if I've answered it 1000 times. 

It's also funny how things evolve and the same answer given out 5 years ago is totally wrong care now. Gotta keep up with the best care!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 28, 2013)

We used to have "similar threads", but I just noticed yesterday that it isn't there anymore.

The Frequently Asked Questions section was supposed to be what you're asking for, Chris, however, we haven't been able to streamline it yet. I'll be looking through it and picking the best and most asked questions and making stickies out of them.


----------

